# can i get a friggin break?



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

as some of u know i bought a 180 acyrcllic from james y and a stand everything was fine i was buying my stuff for it i filled it up for the 1st time today and gues what?......... it cracks in the back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so as im typing this my tank is emptying out what else can go wrong why me i waited for this 180 it looked nice and stable the stnd looked good and low and behold this muthafucka cracked so i ahd to empty it and im pretty sure u cant fix it can u?
im so angyr guys sorry for long post but this sh*t sucks im done with fishtanks for a long time !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i paid 480$ for this damn thing and look what happened? f*ck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and i cant call james y cause hes in atlanta on vacation sorry guys again i need to vent thankyou


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

daM TaT suCKs and sad MaN!


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

your over it


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

sh*t man was the tank supports damaged at all?


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

that fricken sux guy


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Xenon said:


> sh*t man was the tank supports damaged at all?


 mike it just buckled at the back at the top i talked to james its all good he'll give my money back and i know it was a good tank and stand is excellent but just bad luck i dont know eihter way im done with tanbks till i get my house and get what i really want


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Oh Man that Sucks








sh*t.


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

bummer. That really sucks.


----------



## DiSTurBeD (Jun 4, 2003)

Guy on AThad his 180 burst so it could be worse


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

damn man sorry to hear that,,all that wait for a tank....sucks...were did it exactly crack on the sides or the top???? picture?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Man that sucks! Good to hear you aren't out of your money though.


----------



## JReezelle (May 18, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Man that sucks! Good to hear you aren't out of your money though.


 I heard that!!! At least your getting your money back though. That sucks sorry to hear that.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I bet it can be fixed though. but good thing its not a total loss, you got your money back.


----------



## Skellon (May 18, 2003)

You have my sympathy and comapassion, I really feel bad for you.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

TEST TEST


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

thx guys


----------



## flexxxn (Mar 21, 2003)

on the bright side, it could have leaked later with pygo collection it and you not home


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

flexxxn said:


> on the bright side, it could have leaked later with pygo collection it and you not home


 ya no sh*t :smile:


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

flexxxn said:


> on the bright side, it could have leaked later with pygo collection it and you not home


 true


----------

